# Somewhere in the forum rules



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

"For any content that you post, you hereby grant to SlingshotForum.com the royalty-free, irrevocable, perpetual, exclusive and fully sublicensable license to use, reproduce, modify, adapt, publish, translate, create derivative works from, distribute, perform and display such content in whole or in part, world-wide and to incorporate it in other works, in any form, media or technology now known or later developed."

You all read this stuff ? Read carefully...... This part was/is of particular interest to me.

Site rules and terms of use (bottom of every page)


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Like facebook, only not as far reaching...

...at this point in time, it should just be assumed that ANYTHING ANYTHING ANYTHING you put on line ANYWHERE ANYWHERE ANYWHERE should be looked at as a 100% free donation to wherever you choose to post it...YOUR LIKENESS INCLUDED YOUR LIKENESS INCLUDED YOUR LIKENESS INCLUDED...

You think that that's bad, imagine if they LIKE what you've posted enough to copyright it themselves, which, if you take the time to read the fine print, they are 100% free (literally) to do..think about that. You post, say, your kid's face. They are star material. Wherever you post desires to copyright that image..you go post it somewhere else, & a program like Tin Eye finds it. Not only are you no longer free to post YOUR picture of YOUR child, but depending on 5he context, you. YOU could be on the hook for loyalties to the original site you posted it on due to copyright infringement, NO JOKE!

Facebook is the worst for this, but you never hear about it. Go ahead...look it up. People think I'm nuts or "paranoid" for not letting my or my families pics be taken. Good. YOUVE got to be nuts to put your image, or any ANY of your original works out there ANYWHERE...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...all those great indy bands on facebook& youtube that are always so greatful because they wouldn't be able to get "their" music out there any other way? Guess whose music it REALLY is at that point. Its worse for artists & photographers; if you're one to post a lot of OC, your do well to copywrite it prior, but that doesn't guarantee that by posting it on some of those sites (failbook), you're not granting full licence to do what they will with it...


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

As a creative kind of contributor, this reads as very discouraging to say the least..

What about creative contributors like Hays, Au, and Masters, etc... who pay for vendor sections and blogs regularly? Can facebook and forums legally take royalty-free, irrevocable, perpetual, exclusive and fully sublicensable license to use, reproduce, modify, adapt, publish, translate, create derivative works from, distribute, perform and display such content in whole or in part, world-wide and to incorporate it in other works, in any form, media or technology now known or later developed." from them as well?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes, yes they can...

....& the "schmucks" gleefully pay for the privilege...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

this is why patents or copyrights dont mean sh!t nowadays. but as said above, once its posted, its up for public use and interpretation.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Yes, yes they can...
> 
> ....& the "schmucks" gleefully pay for the privilege...


Holy crap..... somebody just stole your new avatar!!!

hehehe


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

but of course that somebody would argue, that you willfully granted them the right to do so......

This sucks big green donkey dicks....


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, those hands were stretching it out back & forth, but I couldn't get it to move in the avatar 

...worth the donation


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

What about ideas, concepts, and designs discussed in "Private Messages"???

Up for grabs?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I wouldn't trust it, as it's on their servers. If you don't see an exclusion in the fine print, assume that it applies there, too...better safe than sorry if your work is your bread & butter...


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Most corporations would go out of business if they were not allowed to steal the ideas from gullible people...As far as I know my artwork is protected without a formal copyright, but people will MODIFY and make changes on protected works of art and claim it as their own...PHIL


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

The assumption should be that if you post it, you've donated it. In "LIKENESS" anyway; I don't think that they'd be able to make a grab for the actual, tangible goods, but they certainly could for the images of it...specifically the ones you've posted If you've REALLY got yourself (read themselves) a money maker, then they could probably argue that anything you've done with the original subject could call under what they would otherwise be entitled to do with the "...reproduce, modify, adapt..." part of the clause.

Now, I don't think that that's likely to happen, but it could...


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> I wouldn't trust it, as it's on their servers. If you don't see an exclusion in the fine print, assume that it applies there, too...better safe than sorry if your work is your bread & butter...


It is.... While this only means Malnutrition for me at the best of times, there's an entire smorgasbord of tasty profitables within these forum archives... From all of us! Kinda brilliant, really! We're like the worlds biggest, baddest, FREE research and development team at their disposal!!! BRILLIANT!! Should they choose to capitalize on any of it.....

So then......Who are they? *Who owns this forum??*


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Lee Silva said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't trust it, as it's on their servers. If you don't see an exclusion in the fine print, assume that it applies there, too...better safe than sorry if your work is your bread & butter...
> ...


From what I gather, people...good people...own this site, & many others. Most (most) of the time, that stuff doesn't happen...but the groundwork is in place should they want it to happen. I think the owners intention on this forum...& most others...are to perpetuate the joy & passion that they have themselves; if I were in your position, I'd have absolutely zero (well, maybe0.001) qualms about posting my work here; the world simply can't function without SOME trust. Facebook on the other hand...


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Lee Silva said:


> As a creative kind of contributor, this reads as very discouraging to say the least..
> 
> What about creative contributors like Hays, Au, and Masters, etc... who pay for vendor sections and blogs regularly? Can facebook and forums legally take royalty-free, irrevocable, perpetual, exclusive and fully sublicensable license to use, reproduce, modify, adapt, publish, translate, create derivative works from, distribute, perform and display such content in whole or in part, world-wide and to incorporate it in other works, in any form, media or technology now known or later developed." from them as well?


While this is interesting, I post things online for a couple of reasons.

1. I can reach a greater audience than travelling at shows

2. The date stamp (usually) of the content is worth coming back to

3. lastly, most importantly, I come from a more open source background. While I won't offer my digital templates for download, I will try to enable others to recreate or interpret my designs. We can also agree that some of our designs build upon others who have in turn build upon others and so and so forth.

I blog so that others get excited about making, my vehicle is slingshots. They are timeless, unique and the variety of materials and designs is boundless, kind of like knife making, but much more accessible.

So...if some wants to take my designs and make 1000's of them to sell for profit...go ahead but as a community, we know where it came from.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

If the above terms serve no other purpose than "laying out groundwork" for someone to profit from the efforts of others, I don't care WHO owns this forum! My trust is one thing they will not be granted irrevocable licence to steal...


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Interesting!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Lee Silva said:


> What about ideas, concepts, and designs discussed in "Private Messages"??? Up for grabs?


1---The phrase "Private Messages" is self-contradictory.

2---I believe SSF is presently owned by a corporate entity called "Forum Foundry" or "Forum Factory" or something like that. Something like that was what showed up on my PayPal the last time I paid my annual Supporting Member fee. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong about that.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm happy to see that someone is reading the rules. I wish everyone would.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Lacumo said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> > What about ideas, concepts, and designs discussed in "Private Messages"??? Up for grabs?
> ...


First off, it's good to see you, Lacumo 

I might be wrong, but I'm under the impression that Forum Foundry is kind of a "manager" for the site, like the manager of a restaurant; they run the show, but the owner calls the shots. I recall there being mention a while back that the site was sold, but to date I'm still told to "take it up with Aaron" for anything that pops up.

While I dont know him personally, my vibe from dealings with him -which haven't always been for good reasons- is that he's on the level.

Again, I could be wrong, but I'm also very cautious. I get nothing but good feels from this place as a whole.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Tentacle Toast said:


> While I dont know him personally, my vibe from dealings with him -which haven't always been for good reasons- is that he's on the level.
> 
> Again, I could be wrong, but I'm also very cautious. I get nothing but good feels from this place as a whole.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Imperial said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > While I dont know him personally, my vibe from dealings with him -which haven't always been for good reasons- is that he's on the level.
> ...


LMAO!!!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Imperial said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > While I dont know him personally, my vibe from dealings with him -which haven't always been for good reasons- is that he's on the level.
> > Again, I could be wrong, but I'm also very cautious. I get nothing but good feels from this place as a whole.


Yes Imp, & I'm looking forward to even better feels in 7-10 business days


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > Tentacle Toast said:
> ...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Imperial said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > Imperial said:
> ...


...I just wish you could have gotten it to wiggle for me


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Yep, no more azz. Laughed it right the fuck off!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh my! Longtime members may remember my words about this from several years ago. Too lazy to look it up, but what I said was something like, "As long as this forum is composed of vendors & non vendors in the same stew there will be trouble." This shite will never end.

Lee, I love you brother but where would you be, slingshot-wise, if this forum didn't exist at all? This place may not be ideal for you or anyone -- from a business standpoint -- but if it were erased from the scene altogether where would you be hawking your wares? If such a place exists, is it a better setup?

I know you really love slingshots and you're a really fun guy to watch and read. Why then don't you just come here as an enthusiast and do your business elsewhere? Set up an eBay store maybe? (Flatband has been doing this for years.)

There's an old bromide about mixing business with pleasure, and I think there is some truth in it. This type of depressing criticism pops up from time to time and I never take it seriously. It does make me sad, though. Certainly it wouldn't upset me so much (if at all) if it was posted in the "Site Vendors Forum" where I think it belongs as I doubt that anyone who isn't selling stuff really gives a hoot about this aspect of the forum.

As for anyone else who thinks this copyright situation is atrocious. Let's think about what it says in the Bible about hiding your light under a bushel basket. If we only want our words and creations seen by a select few, then why carry it into the public forum for display? Why not keep it hidden under a basket? I just don't get it. Nothing is ever gonna work if we do not trust one another. Nothing.


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm with you all the way, Dayhiker. If I post a slingshot, I would LOVE for someone to like it enough to copy it. Mind you, I don't make a living off of them, and if I did, I'd try to protect them more, but as it is, I'm fine with this. And I trust the people on this forum more than any other group of people as a whole I know.

Peter


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

PeterW said:


> I'm with you all the way, Dayhiker. If I post a slingshot, I would LOVE for someone to like it enough to copy it. Mind you, I don't make a living off of them, and if I did, I'd try to protect them more, but as it is, I'm fine with this. And I trust the people on this forum more than any other group of people as a whole I know.
> 
> Peter


Peter, I do too.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

PeterW said:


> I'm with you all the way, Dayhiker. If I post a slingshot, I would LOVE for someone to like it enough to copy it. Mind you, I don't make a living off of them, and if I did, I'd try to protect them more, but as it is, I'm fine with this. And I trust the people on this forum more than any other group of people as a whole I know.
> 
> Peter


This particular piece of the web is exemplary in all regards, in my opinion. Its like it attracts the good type & repels the bad. I can see where Lee's concern comes from, though; it's disconcerting to see the language employed by the "bad" lot used so close to home...


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

If nothing else kills you a bear will, anyone that wants to copyright my face, or the other end for that matter, go for it.

Some of yalls tinfoil hats are getting a bit loose, watch out or THEY will steal your thoughts.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

I had read this. And I tried to look at it from the
forum-owners perspective: If they want to do ANYTHING
with MY CREATIVE PROPERTY, I probably could sue them..

So it seemed logical they TRY to make sure that they 
can do everything I can think of..

That's where my arrogance comes into play: If someone
"steals" my idea, guess what: I'll have a new one!

Repeatedly!... Just until I DECIDE to make money with it..

And in that case I will put up a disclaimer/ the conditions..

Simple as that. So I published the magnets..

And, to be true, I am not sure that those rules
enable the forum owners to exploit my property and
get away with that..

Imho those rules are put up to scare off people
that might want to cause trouble..

kind regards,

Be


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

LoL, I wish I could just instantly undermine the position of someone I disagree with by making a reference to an accessory made out of metal; it's like one step up from shouting "BIGOT" when you're losing an argument. Wether or not it happens or not, the fact of the matter...undisputed, per the fine print...is that the framework is extant for such grabs of originality. That you aren't concerned about it is great, but just because you don't mind donating yourself for another's gain, doesn't mean anyone else has issues with paranoia or are "tin foil hat crazy" for being concerned with THE FACT that it is, IN FACT possible for "them" to do so in the off-chance that "they" want to. You're either a fool or in denial if you think it couldn't, just as you might be legit paranoid if you think it will...it probably won't. But the fact is it can...so are you wearing woolen sunglasses then? That just doesn't have the same ring as a "foil hat" now, does it...


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Holy crap


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

this is a very interesting and informative post i like to read stuff like this it brings out peoples true sides that normally don't show,the side you get to see shows and says alot


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Tentacle Toast, I don't see the "wool glasses" theory applying to Be at all. He sees clearly what he's involved in. He just doesn't give a crap about the same things you do. And if he should become concerned about them, he'll protect himself. He's a man with the self-confidence to know he can go on creating new ideas indefinitely, and is smart enough to avoid getting shafted should the need arise. In other words, he's a secure person. That's why he ain't wearing a tinfoil hat like a scared little bunny rabbit -- what a way to go through life!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> Tentacle Toast, I don't see the "wool glasses" theory applying to Be at all. He sees clearly what he's involved in. He just doesn't give a crap about the same things you do. And if he should become concerned about them, he'll protect himself. He's a man with the self-confidence to know he can go on creating new ideas indefinitely, and is smart enough to avoid getting shafted should the need arise. In other words, he's a secure person. That's why he ain't wearing a tinfoil hat like a scared little bunny rabbit -- what a way to go through life!


That's because I wasn't applying them to Be


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

bigron said:


> ... it brings out peoples true sides that normally don't show,the side you get to see shows and says alot












the urge was too strong to resist. . . :rofl:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> Tentacle Toast, I don't see the "wool glasses" theory applying to Be at all. He sees clearly what he's involved in. He just doesn't give a crap about the same things you do. And if he should become concerned about them, he'll protect himself. He's a man with the self-confidence to know he can go on creating new ideas indefinitely, and is smart enough to avoid getting shafted should the need arise. In other words, he's a secure person. That's why he ain't wearing a tinfoil hat like a scared little bunny rabbit -- what a way to go through life!


If you read (& comprehended) what I said, then you'd see that I'm almost fully in agreement with you (& Be); August busted out with the "foil hat" his, & I merely countered his, um, "argument". You're certainly free to do whatever you want, where ever you want, for who ever you want, but your feelings & opinions don't change the fine print. If you don't care about what could be, don't chastise me for being cautious about what could be, either. I don't see where you got scared bunnies from, but whatever. I'm not anyone's property, in likeness or otherwise, direct or implied.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Dayhiker said:
> 
> 
> > Tentacle Toast, I don't see the "wool glasses" theory applying to Be at all. He sees clearly what he's involved in. He just doesn't give a crap about the same things you do. And if he should become concerned about them, he'll protect himself. He's a man with the self-confidence to know he can go on creating new ideas indefinitely, and is smart enough to avoid getting shafted should the need arise. In other words, he's a secure person. That's why he ain't wearing a tinfoil hat like a scared little bunny rabbit -- what a way to go through life!
> ...


Well I'm glad. Carry on and just disregard my stupidity. :blush:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Dayhiker said:
> 
> 
> > Tentacle Toast, I don't see the "wool glasses" theory applying to Be at all. He sees clearly what he's involved in. He just doesn't give a crap about the same things you do. And if he should become concerned about them, he'll protect himself. He's a man with the self-confidence to know he can go on creating new ideas indefinitely, and is smart enough to avoid getting shafted should the need arise. In other words, he's a secure person. That's why he ain't wearing a tinfoil hat like a scared little bunny rabbit -- what a way to go through life!
> ...


I gotta ask: Why are you here? And I'm compelled to say that you most certainly do seem like a scared little bunny to me. How would you put it? (Not wanting to have a fight, I won't answer you. I'd just like to get a grip on where you're comin' from brother.)


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > Dayhiker said:
> ...


Not stupidity, man. I catch a LOT of flack for not just going with the flow, so this is a soft spot for me...


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Dayhiker said:
> 
> 
> > Tentacle Toast, I don't see the "wool glasses" theory applying to Be at all. He sees clearly what he's involved in. He just doesn't give a crap about the same things you do. And if he should become concerned about them, he'll protect himself. He's a man with the self-confidence to know he can go on creating new ideas indefinitely, and is smart enough to avoid getting shafted should the need arise. In other words, he's a secure person. That's why he ain't wearing a tinfoil hat like a scared little bunny rabbit -- what a way to go through life!
> ...


I want to thank you for this one,
my friend!

Please let me add that my view on
history reveals that "history is written
by the winners"... Which are sales people
in this case..

And I'm a builder..

All major inventions have been made
simultaneously, spread across the planet.
Telephone, light bulb, radar, radio...

There's this tricky "Mind Thing" about
that human OS we all share..

Let me offer this perspective (time and space are just for us;

to keep it at a level we can cope with..):






....

kind regards,

Be


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > Dayhiker said:
> ...


Same reason you're hear, friend...you just won't see my face


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i'm back i got my popcorn and a double vodka what did i miss :king:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

*Popcorn and Vodka???!!! Egad *


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

BeMahoney said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > Dayhiker said:
> ...


I f***in' love Bjork; Human Behaviour gives me straight-up eargasms...


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> *Popcorn and Vodka???!!! Egad *


yes whiskey makes me go to jail


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

bigron said:


> Dayhiker said:
> 
> 
> > *Popcorn and Vodka???!!! Egad *
> ...


Hehehe!

Then let me tell you this: Bulgarian Anise (decent 56 Volts) will make you go to Autobahn-Bridges,

carrying a battery drill hammer, (the other one carries the ladder) your plan will be to "install" an old tin

lamp shade.. as a slingshot target. - no prison so far..  (casualties: I scratched my glasses, and the other one

drew some blood; he didn´t want to let go the bottle of beer - nor the ladder, as he fell into those rocks..)

Short: anise will make you find sand in your earcup the next day...


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm done..... :wave:

A little awareness was all I was after..

A little is what I found..

A very special thanks to all of you for your contributions to the topic

Nothing quite like the surprisingly long winded opinions of the otherwise unconcerned to help in wrapping things up...


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I don't have nor want a Faceplant account. And anything I submit is free to use, copy or trash. I don't sell stuff. /but for those who do make a living selling I can see the concern. Frankly I'm getting too old to adopt anything other than the Alfred E. Newman philosophy... "What? Me worry?" or DILLIGAFF. A banned word in that one prevents me to explain it in detail but, Does it look like it give a flying flip? is suitable. Army term.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> LoL, I wish I could just instantly undermine the position of someone I disagree with by making a reference to an accessory made out of metal; it's like one step up from shouting "BIGOT" when you're losing an argument. Wether or not it happens or not, the fact of the matter...undisputed, per the fine print...is that the framework is extant for such grabs of originality. That you aren't concerned about it is great, but just because you don't mind donating yourself for another's gain, doesn't mean anyone else has issues with paranoia or are "tin foil hat crazy" for being concerned with THE FACT that it is, IN FACT possible for "them" to do so in the off-chance that "they" want to. You're either a fool or in denial if you think it couldn't, just as you might be legit paranoid if you think it will...it probably won't. But the fact is it can...so are you wearing woolen sunglasses then? That just doesn't have the same ring as a "foil hat" now, does it...


I am sorry, I did not know we where having an argument, now that you have clarified that....BIGOT!!!!!!! Anyway I can't talk/argue right now I just got a facebook message.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

August West said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > LoL, I wish I could just instantly undermine the position of someone I disagree with by making a reference to an accessory made out of metal; it's like one step up from shouting "BIGOT" when you're losing an argument. Wether or not it happens or not, the fact of the matter...undisputed, per the fine print...is that the framework is extant for such grabs of originality. That you aren't concerned about it is great, but just because you don't mind donating yourself for another's gain, doesn't mean anyone else has issues with paranoia or are "tin foil hat crazy" for being concerned with THE FACT that it is, IN FACT possible for "them" to do so in the off-chance that "they" want to. You're either a fool or in denial if you think it couldn't, just as you might be legit paranoid if you think it will...it probably won't. But the fact is it can...so are you wearing woolen sunglasses then? That just doesn't have the same ring as a "foil hat" now, does it...
> ...


I'd lose anyways...I can't hold a flame to your hot breath 

I miss you man, how are you?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

HAHAHA, I am real good actually about to graduate from school so now I have to get a job. Hope all is good with you.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Lee Silva said:


> I'm done..... :wave:
> 
> A little awareness was all I was after..
> 
> ...


Really, Lee? Just for the record, I'm not concerned about the things that go bump in your night, but I *am *concerned about posts that are needlessly depressing and harshly critical of the forum.

And thanks for tossing off my long-winded attempt to make you see another point of view with your refreshingly short, albeit flippant, retort. We sure do need more of this, along with your consciousness-raising PSAs. Keep 'em coming. It's so healthy.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Just in case this thread continues to fester, here's a little background music. :violin:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

BeMahoney said:


> bigron said:
> 
> 
> > Dayhiker said:
> ...


thats the stuff that takes like black licorice isn't it


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

and it looks like all the damage that could be done has been done and Elvis has left the building :rofl:


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

AZshooter said:


> Most corporations would go out of business if they were not allowed to steal the ideas from gullible people...*As far as I know my artwork is protected without a formal copyright,* but people will MODIFY and make changes on protected works of art and claim it as their own...PHIL


I can tell you first hand, your patent or ? only gives you the right to protect your idea at the cost of millions of dollars You may have the best idea in the world, but if a huge company wants it, you better have the $ to fight it ... right or wrong means absolutely nothing.

wll


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Please keep the discussion on a gentlemanly level.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> Please keep the discussion on a gentlemanly level.


Henry, I just left this thread because of a punch in the nose ;- )

wll


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Henry in Panama said:


> Please keep the discussion on a gentlemanly level.


as soon as we can find some gentlemen no problem :rofl:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> Please keep the discussion on a gentlemanly level.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> Please keep the discussion on a gentlemanly level.



View attachment 79693


----------



## lead__belly (Jun 11, 2014)

Happy thoughts


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

This was a great read guys, thank you.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Aefr said:


> This was a great read guys, thank you.


Really? What did you come away with? I mean.. What interested you most?


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Lee Silva said:


> Aefr said:
> 
> 
> > This was a great read guys, thank you.
> ...


You´re not seriously disgrantled, are you? (tell me if I caused that, please)

I for my part think most aspects of that copy-RIGHT  surfaced..?

In the end, going easy pays better.. "There´s no way to happiness, happiness is the way" - some Dude

(to be true, sometimes I am not fully capable to decode pun, fun, humour and emotions between the lines)


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I think it is actually a bit silly to think that you can post an idea or picture on an international, public forum and still retain full rights to that idea or picture.

Has anyone ever heard of any forum, anywhere about anything steal someones face or idea and copyright it for their own use? How about facebook stealing peoples content and spreading it around the web? I am pretty sure that would be the death of any social media site. And to be honest I see no difference in being active on a forum or facebook, what is the difference?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

If yall are talking about data mining then your best bet is to just not use the internet at all.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I cannot believe the level of opposition here. A section of the forum rules are questioned and there are suggestions of craziness and that because most of the forum is great this should be overlooked?

The question should not be where would Lee be without the forum but where would the forum be with out Lee? And by "Lee" I mean creative folks that offer new and interesting ideas for us all to enjoy.

As far as I can tell no one has suggested a change even.

Lee thanks for pointing this out as I was unaware. I don't know that it will change how or what I post but I will consider it first.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> I cannot believe the level of opposition here. A section of the forum rules are questioned and there are suggestions of craziness and that because most of the forum is great this should be overlooked?
> 
> The question should not be where would Lee be without the forum but where would the forum be with out Lee? And by "Lee" I mean creative folks that offer new and interesting ideas for us all to enjoy.
> 
> ...


So how does the forum protect these creative and interesting ideas? It IS a bit crazy to even think that is possible.

Again, does anyone know of any forum that has stolen someone's ideas for their own profit?

If you post publicly on the internet then it is just that......public! I would highly suggest that when you invent that perpetual motion machine or cold fusion reactor that you do not post it on the net before it is both patent and copyright protected.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh and the forum rules are there to protect the forum, not the users.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Some of the rules protect the Forum, some protect users. For example, if someone tries to start a feces flinging fest (FFF), the rules allow moderators to step in and stop the attempt. The Forum wants users to participate in a non-threatening environment and the rules reflect that.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Sowing seeds of discontent among the members of the general forum because of your fears as a creator/vendor isn't the way to go. Why couldn't this have been taken up behind the scenes with those who wrote the rules, and have the authority to change them? The impression that the forum is set up to steal your ideas is what you put out there. I think this is unhealthy. If I'm wrong, I'm wrong.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> Some of the rules protect the Forum, some protect users. For example, if someone tries to start a feces flinging fest (FFF), the rules allow moderators to step in and stop the attempt. The Forum wants users to participate in a non-threatening environment and the rules reflect that.


I´m not sure, but FFF? - yuk! sounds like shtf.. f being a face?


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

The potential to exploit is not the same as protect. Just because it hasn't happened does not mean that it won't. If not for the possibility then why such language?

Discontent is the only way to make something better.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> The potential to exploit is not the same as protect. Just because it hasn't happened does not mean that it won't. If not for the possibility then why such language?
> 
> Discontent is the only way to make something better.


Talking about the NSA? (sorry - I had to..  )


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I wasn't aware the NSA had rules.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Discontent is the only way to make something better.


. . . or worse, Matt. There are appropriate ways to do things.

The potential to exploit others is always and everywhere present. Change the rules however you want. It still comes down to a matter of trust: Will everybody follow the rules and act in good faith? . . . Don't be discontented with the answer, just know it's the way of the world and try to be smart. Hardly anybody is fully content with the way things are. Does that make anything better?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok, there's a difference between "protecting" & "stealing"..so far, nothing has been stolen by the site, & most likely never will. I trust that to be the case. But in the fine print that Lee brought up, it states that the site could in fact commandeer works with zero compensation. Does stuff get stolen? Sure...SSF can't promise it won't, & it would be ludicrous to expect. But there's also no reason for them to have the framework set up to lay claim on a member's work, either. IT WILL PROBABLY NEVER HAPPEN, but it'd be a much easier hit to take if some schlepp of a member stole your stuff, THAN IF THE FORUM YOU POSTED IT ON DID!

I dont get the "you can't be protected, so just hand everything over" position at all...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Okay. Now whoever "Slingshot Forum" is, can he or they fix this?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

No offense bud, but who exactly involved you? Ya just kind of injected yourself in the fray...


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Metropolicity said:


> As a creative kind of contributor, this reads as very discouraging to say the least..
> 
> What about creative contributors like Hays, Au, and Masters, etc... who pay for vendor sections and blogs regularly? Can facebook and forums legally take royalty-free, irrevocable, perpetual, exclusive and fully sublicensable license to use, reproduce, modify, adapt, publish, translate, create derivative works from, distribute, perform and display such content in whole or in part, world-wide and to incorporate it in other works, in any form, media or technology now known or later developed." from them as well?
> 
> ...


Completely understand and respect your approach, Eric...

Beside my family (Mother, father, sister), mywork is ALL that I have. No savings, no other source of income, no property other than that which I myself create.....

However improbable getting "shortchanged" by this forum may be, the above selection found in this forums "Rules and Terms of use section" raises a very real, and significant "Red Flag" *TO ME....* I understand that my position might be a rather unique one, so I can understand how some might not "get" my concern. Thank you for taking this seriously enough to offer your genuine thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

When I was in elementary a fat kid beat us and always had money and lunch "He was really successful." . . . Still do not understand why not turned to look him at secondary or career

There are talents that serve to dominate a level but are useless to transcend


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Peter Recuas said:


> When I was in elementary a fat kid beat us and always had money and lunch "He was really successful." . . . Still do not understand why not turned to look him at secondary or career
> 
> There are talents that serve to dominate a level but are useless to transcend


I would sure like to KNOW this to be true.... Reading this,

"For any content that you post, you hereby grant to SlingshotForum.com the royalty-free, irrevocable, perpetual, exclusive and fully sublicensable license to use, reproduce, modify, adapt, publish, translate, create derivative works from, distribute, perform and display such content in whole or in part, world-wide and to incorporate it in other works, in any form, media or technology now known or later developed."

Sure feels like I'm looking right at him....


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

AND NOW!!! BROUGHT TO YOU BY SMILINGFURY, AN INTERMISSION...





2:08 in is my favorite.

Let's all stop Kung-Fu fighting.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Anybody ever looked at the rules at other forums?


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Very clever FURY!!!

Do not click on the you tube link, everybody!!!

While I was out dancing and singing with Carl, it seems someone has gone and stolen my Grilled Gov't Cheese Sandwich!!!!

:neener: :wave:


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

August West said:


> Anybody ever looked at the rules at other forums?


no


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Not an attempt to be rude or aggressive but I fail to see how other forums rules apply to this situation. Just because everyone makes the same mistake does not mean we should overlook it.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

August West said:


> Anybody ever looked at the rules at other forums? [/size]


Irrelevant to the conversation.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

First and foremost I was just curious, second I am not at all convinced it is a mistake, and lastly, I have no idea how someone expects that their ideas are supposed to be safeguarded.

My number one suggestion is as it has always been, personal responsibility, if you deem it to be sensitive, don't post it.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

I almost asked the same question, but no. It doesn't matter..

This is where we commune..


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody ever looked at the rules at other forums? [/size]
> ...


Damn can't someone be curious? I was just wondering if this forums rules were different than others. Jeez


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Since I really could care less, do not think it is a problem and have no decent ideas, I will leave this row with yall. Peace


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Lee Silva said:


> I almost asked the same question, but no. It doesn't matter..
> 
> This is where we commune..


Got it loud and clear, enjoy.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

August West said:


> Since I really could care less, do not think it is a problem and have no decent ideas, I will leave this row with yall. Peace


So...if you "could care less", that means you at least care a little, right  Why don't you gonscope them there rules, & report back with your findings...


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

August West said:


> First and foremost I was just curious, second I am not at all convinced it is a mistake, and lastly, I have no idea how someone expects that their ideas are supposed to be safeguarded.
> 
> My number one suggestion is as it has always been, personal responsibility, if you deem it to be sensitive, don't post it.


I think we agree and exercise "personal responsibility" But with such a blatant and thorough, fucko written right into the terms of use of this site, Personal responsibility will be coming up a notch or two. It will in my case.. if more than just me? You're slowing, retarding the progress of the sport significantly. I like gum and naturals! But I don't LOVE em!


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

In the land of the blind, the one-eyed is king

*In the land of pearls, one gets blinded easily?*

Please trust me: Most of the slingshot-related people

on the forum*s **ARE *pearls!

YOU are "my" people! - Creative, crazy, curious

lovable people - in the pond of their kind; call it a

system..

Try to imagine someone decided to found a forum (system),

taking advice of some lawyer about how to do it safe..

in combination with people like me that enjoy discussions,

that take pride in their creativity...

And people that get overwhelmed by emotions from time to time,

people that tend to forget that their lives aren´t endless, trying to

grasp their "meaning in life", want to be respected..

What set of "rules" might come out of that constellation?

Then these rules need to be moderated, by PEOPLE!

Like e.g. someone in Panama, with a rather pragmatic sense of humour

and the exact amount of shrugging, supervising "no sports" attitude

necessary to control a bunch of like troubleseekers mentioned above?

(Intelligent fools are a lot more horrible for the teachers than dummies  !)

WELCOME ABOARD!



I hate rules! but:

I love rules! Discipline is easy -

A decision taken once doesn´t have to be taken twice..

If this post needs more explanation: please give me a chance.

If not, then you know I learned to love this place.

kind regards, everyone!

Be


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> No offense bud, but who exactly involved you? Ya just kind of injected yourself in the fray...


Um, commenting on a post in an *open forum* is "injecting yourself into the fray"?!

... Like I said, I don't wanna get into an argument with you. But I do wish you'd check yourself, T.

... "The fray"???? :lol:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Isn't a thread supposed to be an open invitation to a conversation? Or are some members supposed to keep their noses out of it?

Or have I been missing the whole point of a forum?

And, help me out here: Should I consult a lawyer before continuing on with my membership here?

I remember when I thought this place was just for slingshots and fun. I resent that some people are trying to turn my playground into their place of business.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

So, dayhiker owns this forum????? :huh:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Lee Silva said:


> So, dayhiker owns this forum????? :huh:


So you want to be obtuse? Okay. When I said "my playground", I meant it in the same sense as the playground my town built is "my playground". Most people don't take that phrase to mean I think I personally own it. ...does that clear it up a little?

... and I wouldn't want anyone to turn my town's playground into a flea market.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

No, of course it's open to everyone, but you make it seem like you were dragged in kicking & screaming...

If you're going to post OC that you wouldn't want someone just to steal, but to LEGALLY capitalise off of as they see fit without you making a penny for, then by all means, yes...consult a lawyer, just in case you really think that, AGAINST ALL ODDS, AS HAS BEEN REPEATEDLY STRESSED, your work might be made an example of..

Yes, everyone here enjoys slingshot. With regards to turning "your playground" (wasn't this place "open to all" or are some of us supposed to "just keep our noses out of it?") being turned into a place of business, I don't know...maybe take that up with whatever evil force decided to secretly install a vendor's section...


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

This is one tough horse.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Just one more question, then I'm outta this quagmire. Tentacle Toast, are you a lawyer?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Actually, that part of the rules was forced on the administration by the moderator team. We have a secret cabal, and we are collecting up the best ideas and best designs. We are going to open an online slingshot store and market it all under our own brand name. So pooh on the rest of you clowns!!!! Just keep on posting your ideas and designs ... :neener:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> Just one more question, then I'm outta this quagmire. Tentacle Toast, are you a lawyer?


Board certified...


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Charles said:


> Actually, that part of the rules was forced on the administration by the moderator team. We have a secret cabal, and we are collecting up the best ideas and best designs. We are going to open an online slingshot store and market it all under our own brand name. So pooh on the rest of you clowns!!!! Just keep on posting your ideas and designs ... :neener:
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


The funniest thing is the attention that is payed to the fine print of any organization. Every time I change positions or companies in my industry, there are always clauses that give me pause. Then I think to myself "good luck with that". Life is much too short to sweat the small stuff. Those clauses in the small print are a broad brush that for the most part cannot be enforced & are there simply as a measure of "protection". This has been an interesting read.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Charles said:


> Actually, that part of the rules was forced on the administration by the moderator team. We have a secret cabal, and we are collecting up the best ideas and best designs. We are going to open an online slingshot store and market it all under our own brand name. So pooh on the rest of you clowns!!!! Just keep on posting your ideas and designs ... :neener:
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


LOl, LOl, LOl... great Charles, love your sense of humor ;-)

wll


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> PeterW said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with you all the way, Dayhiker. If I post a slingshot, I would LOVE for someone to like it enough to copy it. Mind you, I don't make a living off of them, and if I did, I'd try to protect them more, but as it is, I'm fine with this. And I trust the people on this forum more than any other group of people as a whole I know.
> ...


Is this where things went squirrely ? Cause I trust the people of the forum too...

The questions ive been asking are about the owners and managers of the forum, and one very specific QUOTE. Aside from Toasts past dealings with someone he believes might be a founding member or maybe an owner(Toast, please correct me if i'm wrong. :wave: ), nobody's bringing anything to the table. In other words, so far, nobody knows for certain who these people are? So no, Henry, your metaphorical horse is far from dead.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I figured as much, Lee.

Just remember, fellas, beat the horse, not each other.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Hey SSF, well I don't normally post much, but think I can help lend some clarity. 

Lee, totally get your concern, the way it's written is kinda "intimidating" (for lack of a better word).

Truth is though, most of the time this is simply a rule designed to protect the forum itself, and also allow them to use the content. Not in a malicious sense, often it's actually to benefit the members! Maybe they want to move your content to an appropriate place on the forum (i.e. maybe it was posted in the wrong section), or even share it on their Facebook page (see examples here: https://www.facebook.com/SlingshotForum), or maybe the content wasn't appropriate (not saying yours is) and they needed to edit it or alter it. My point is, this sort of thing is often for a positive reason, not a negative. 

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Lee Silva said:


> Dayhiker said:
> 
> 
> > PeterW said:
> ...


I've dealt with Aaron aka "Nightknight" for items unrelated to the issues that you brought up in the fine print on several occasions. I heard -strictly heresy, as I don't know for sure- that he, as the original owner, sold the forum, but I don't know to who. As I said, it was heard "through the grapevine". Recently, in was told that if I needed resolution for something unrelated to your queries regarding the fine print (everyone follow so far?), that I would need to take it up with Aaron/Nightknight as "he's the head honcho". Wether that still(?) means owner, I'm not sure, because, as I've stated before, I do not know for certain if he is currently the owner of SSF. What I CAN say for certain, is that I was told that he is the "head honcho" well after the rumors of him selling the site.

Aside from that, all I can offer is that he, whether he was the/an owner at the time, was in my objective opinion based on both positive & negative dealings, one that I would consider to be of good character, & with honest intent, as I could judge, based on my unrelated dealings with him.

I hope I was concise, leaving no room for misunderstanding/misinterpretation. If you'd struggled with getting the gist of my previous posts, please read & re-read the above again, before going forth with uninformed ramblings based on this post.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Clever Moniker said:


> . . . or even share it on their Facebook page . . .
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Clever Moniker


this forum doesnt post often enough on facebook for there to be a concern of this sort.

i also get what lee is saying, or trying to write, its kinda hard to interpret at times when theres no facial emotion behind the letters and words. this is a case in which i wish this forum still had a live chat, in the past, many issues got settled there.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I think I'm going to stay out of this one and just watch the fur fly.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Cjw said:


> I think I'm going to stay out of this one and just watch the fur fly.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Imperial said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > . . . or even share it on their Facebook page . . .
> ...


It was just meant to show another way they can use the content is all. Just trying to help.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

It was just meant to show another way they can use the content is all. Just trying to help. 

(above is supposed to be a quote from clevermoniker)

i know, i just meant it in a "generaliztion" sort of way, i think. my bad, it didnt translate well from my brain to the internet

@lead_belly - hey, she dont have a slingsho-----, HEY ! she DONT'T have a slingshot ! :imslow:


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Imperial said:


> i know, i just meant it in a "generaliztion" sort of way, i think. my bad, it didnt translate well from my brain to the internet
> 
> It was just meant to show another way they can use the content is all. Just trying to help.
> 
> @lead_belly - hey, she dont have a slingsho-----, HEY ! she DONT'T have a slingshot ! :imslow:


It's all good my friend!! No worries. It's good to connect with ya on the forum again Imperial, it's been too long!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Clever Moniker said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > i know, i just meant it in a "generaliztion" sort of way, i think. my bad, it didnt translate well from my brain to the internet
> ...


yes . . . too long  :blush:


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

Lee Silva said:


> Aefr said:
> 
> 
> > This was a great read guys, thank you.
> ...


The topic and everyones thoughts are interesting. Some people care, some people dont, much like the girl's above . I like to be informed to be able to help others is all. I haven't read the rules since I joined. So thanks again.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Aefr said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> > Aefr said:
> ...


Good lord!!! Wawawwawhen did they show up? Leadbelly?!?!? gotta love that guy!! I hear ya distracted as i may be at he moment.... Just a dam good thing I wasn't shooting when you pointed them out. But yes... Information is kinda what I'm after as well. just seems that where there is surplus often in one direction, there's only faint traces in the other... Kinda like the TTF vs PFS/intuitive thing.... Our pursuit is exhausting .. Keep your eyes and ears alert, and beware of the "Time Bandits"! Those who'll argue just to argue, derail your efforts, and contribute nothing but wasted time. You'll know em when you see em , heII just read back through the text! Apologies, for the rant.... Glad to have met you. you're welcome, and thank YOU...


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Imperial said:


> It was just meant to show another way they can use the content is all. Just trying to help.
> 
> (above is supposed to be a quote from clevermoniker)
> 
> ...


What hand does she hold in?I'll make her one.....


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Just read all this again.

Even though this might surprise you:

This thread definitely exceeds a "discussion" level.

The frank and (emotinally) cool way thoughts are shared,

comparable to a buffet that everyone adds to what he prepared

in his "kitchen", creates new space for "common" thoughts.

(And fun! - the cream on top..)

I'd call this a dialogue. Which is a great and "progressive" thing,

compared to the countless ways people find to slam doors shut

instead.

To me, dialogue is an uplifting, thrilling and mind-expanding experience.

Thanks for that.

kind regards,

Be


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Clever Moniker said:


> Hey SSF, well I don't normally post much, but think I can help lend some clarity.
> 
> Lee, totally get your concern, the way it's written is kinda "intimidating" (for lack of a better word).
> 
> ...


CM pretty much hit the nail on the head. This is boilerplate for almost any Forum. It protects the Forum from legal problems if someone gets his/her feelings hurt and decides to sue the Forum for copyright infringement. Trust me, I've seen some wackos come (and go) who might do such a thing.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Aefr said:


> I haven't read the rules since I joined.


God bless you. If everyone read and abided by the rules, we moderators would be out of a job and have to give up our extravagant lifestyles.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

With luck, Nightknight will jump in sometime to straighten us all out..


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> With luck, Nightknight will jump in sometime to straighten us all out..


That is an impossible task. Even for NightKnight. :rofl:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > With luck, Nightknight will jump in sometime to straighten us all out..
> ...


LoL, well at least work out a few of the most stubborn kinks


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I heard from another forum don't know if its true that He doesn't own the forum anymore. That it was sold.


----------



## Kerry Cornelius (Nov 11, 2014)

Maybe I missed it but does this mean Slingshot forum can use the aluminum core idea without the permission of the guy who supposedly patented the aluminum core slingshot? Or am I totally missing the point?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Has nothing to do with the patent . Has to do with the owners of this forum. Jim Harris owns the patent not the forum.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Kerry Cornelius said:


> Maybe I missed it but does this mean Slingshot forum can use the aluminum core idea without the permission of the guy who supposedly patented the aluminum core slingshot? Or am I totally missing the point?





Cjw said:


> Has nothing to do with the patent . Has to do with the owners of this forum. Jim Harris owns the patent not the forum.


Ah, but by posting it on the forum he's granting full licence for the forum to do what it wants with that image, patent or not. If he posted a GREAT picture, & SSF wanted to turn around & use it for promotional purposes (& maybe even tweak it a lil') they're free to do so...up to & including using it for merchandise, & Mr. Harris couldn't do a damn thing about it. In fact, if he wanted to turn around & sell that image (that he took, of his work), he could potentially be on the hook for loyalties to the forum...

...the forum couldn't reproduce the sling itself, but it could potentially lay claim to its imagery...


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't believe he's posted any images since the patent was granted.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Cjw said:


> I don't believe he's posted any images since the patent was granted.


Smart man...


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

h34r:


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

OK, guys, now that the cat is out of the bag, here is how it's going to be. If you have posted pictures of any slingshots you made, traded for, or purchased, they now belong to the Forum. So, pack them up and send them to me. I will make sure they get to the right people.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> OK, guys, now that the cat is out of the bag, here is how it's going to be. If you have posted pictures of any slingshots you made, traded for, or purchased, they now belong to the Forum. So, pack them up and send them to me. I will make sure they get to the right people.



View attachment 79770


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Or even worse yet!!


























































So on, and so forth, etc..... Hahaha


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

IT'S TIME AGAIN!!!
Everyone just sit back and either ,please do, or do not give this your attention for the next 5minutes. Who doesn't have 5 minutes?
Sit. Listen. Enjoy. Repeat as necessary.






Be well my beautiful bunch of boisterous buds.
-SF


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Sharks with laser beams attached to there heads.
~ Dr. Evil

Hahaha... Love that guy.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

To see who owns this forum, follow this link or look it up in multiple other internet whois providers.

Dan Kiehl is the Vice President of Forum Foundry, which owns many forum websites and runs them for profit.

Dan owned a couple of computer stores and started an ISP (internet service provider) in New Mexico, and the ISP really took off.

He still owns multiple businesses in New Mexico, but now lives in Texas where Forum Foundry is.

After the successes of his ISP and other businesses, Dan partnered with John Gonzalez (President) to start an extremely profitable chain of automobile forums which you can visit here.

Expanding on the idea, they created Forum Foundry.

Most of the forums FF owns have been purchased by them, but they also create new forums and run them as long as they remain profitable.

Typically FF does not get involved with day to day operations of the websites they own with the exception of keeping the websites running... as long as they are profitable.

Usually when they buy a forum website they pay others to administer the website for them.

In this case, that is the original owner who sold the website to them, who you know as NightKnight.

To see more information about Forum Foundry and the websites they own, you can visit here.

FF has several groups that it puts its forums into, and they can be seen in the menu at the top of the page there.

Forum Foundry lumps this website into a group that they call "Outdoor Forums".

You can see the websites currently in that grouping by visiting here.

If you scroll down through the list of forums they group into "Outdoor Forums" you'll see a link to this forum.

Take care all, cya around.

Mark.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Nobodo said:


> To see who owns this forum, follow this link or look it up in multiple other internet whois providers.
> 
> Dan Kiehl is the Vice President of Forum Foundry, which owns many forum websites and runs them for profit.
> 
> ...


well this should clear up all the who is who and who owns what thanks Mark :headbang:


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

So who has final say on controversy if NightKnight isn't there anymore. Is it the Mods now?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Cjw said:


> So who has final say on controversy if NightKnight isn't there anymore. Is it the Mods now?


As of less than a week ago, Aaron was still the "head-honcho". Should be be unable to fulfill his duties as honcho, I'm not sure who would head. God save us if it's the mods


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification there, Nobodo!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Cjw said:


> So who has final say on controversy if NightKnight isn't there anymore. Is it the Mods now?



View attachment 79802


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Aaron is still very much in charge.

If he goes, that means I'm in charge, and I have an enemies list. You can get off that list by sending me a high end slingshot. :king:

Seriously guys, this is all much doo-doo over nothing.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> Aaron is still very much in charge.
> 
> If he goes, that means I'm in charge, and I have an enemies list. You can get off that list by sending me a high end slingshot. :king:
> 
> Seriously guys, this is all much doo-doo over nothing.


The ownership part, at least...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for this profound information, Mark!

Very informative!


----------



## lead__belly (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

LoL :rofl:


----------

